# Reiki



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Reiki Diary

Day 1 - Reiki 1 (Saturday 28th April 2007)

First Reiki class. Performed and received ketsueki-kokan before undertaking first meditation and attunement. Didn't feel much during this first session, although did feel relaxed during and afterwards.

Learned about one of the Reiki symbols, Cho Ku Rei (the power symbol) and how it passes energy through all of our main chakras before spreading the energy to the rest of our bodies. This helped to understand the concept of Reiki far more clearly.

Later we performed and received ketsueki-kokan again, before undertaking another meditation and attunement. This was a far more spiritual journey for me, during the meditation I felt completely relaxed and vividly visualised the journey which Glenys took us through, I was also completely free from depersonalisation, I cannot begin to explain the weight that was lifted from me during this time. The interpretation of what I visualised also resonated deeply within me, although I'll go into this deeper another time.

After the second meditation and attunement I felt completely spaced out, my depersonalisation and derealisation were 'through the roof', although I was at peace with these feelings and they didn't cause me any anxiety. By the end of the first day I was completely exhausted and feeling a little woozy, this though is down to awakening the energies within myself apparently.

I am not a religious person at all, although I do believe I am quite spiritual. I've just never had an outlet for this before, but Reiki today has allowed me to explore and understand this spirituality somewhat. I'm very much looking forward to learning more tomorrow. This may be a path which I want to follow to the end.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

First in-depth Meditation

First we had to visualise the path which we were to make our journey down, my path was stone blocks and very winding. 
This is the representation of how we believe our life is going at the moment. A winding path couldn?t make more sense to me?

Second, we were visualise trees lining our path. The trees that I visualised were very tall, with long trunks and very green leaves, although there were only leaves right at the top. The trees would move as I made my way down the path, forcing me to follow a particular line, even though I wanted to wander elsewhere. 
This is the representation of how we feel about our loved ones. It means that although I enjoy them and find them to be beautiful; they are leading me down a path which differs from the one I want to be taking at the moment. Again, makes perfect sense to me?

Third, we were to visualise a building which was to come into view as we walked down the path. I saw a big grey building, just a square block of a building with a big steel door, it was very drab and looked totally desolate. It didn?t have any windows but somehow I felt that it would be nicer inside; only I couldn?t get in. I couldn?t pass it either, it was just there, in the way. 
This is the representation of how we see ourselves, made me feel pretty down on myself as you can guess. Although apparently it means that I hold hope that life will be ?good? again?

Fourth. As we passed the building we were to imagine a container at the side of the path, and we were to look inside and see if there was anything in there. Only problem for me was that I couldn?t get to the container as I was still stuck at the building, I was incredibly curious about what it held. It was only when the teacher began to talk us through moving onto the next part of the journey that I managed to almost physically shove this building out of the way.
The container is the representation of how we imagine that others see us. I was totally freaked out by this when she explained the representations to us after the meditation. This was when I ?fessed up to suffering from DP/DR, no one judged at all, but everyone was incredibly interested in the fact that I never even saw a container. As was I?

Fifth. We were to come across some water. When I?d finally moved the building (this actually took physical effort from me) I cam across a beautiful lake, it was peaceful and the water was lapping gently on the pebbles at the edge. I sat down, just to take in the beauty of the moment.
This is the representation of our sexual energy. If I?m totally honest I don?t really understand how the representation relates to me on this one, it?s something I need to mediate on deeper sometime maybe?

Sixth. We were to come across a wall. My wall was tall and red, like one that ran alongside my old primary school, only the wall was to scale with relation to me being a child again, it is now only slightly taller than me but tower over me when I was at the school. I didn?t see it as much of a problem, I recognised the wall and knew my way around it. I just wandered along running my hand over the moss.
This is the representation of what we feel is holding us back in life, and how strongly it restrains us. Apparently this means that my problems are familiar to me and that I know how to get past them. This is true in some aspects, I?ve suffered from temporal DP for over ten years and have always found a way to get on with things. But now that it?s chronic I can?t find a way out. Maybe this is trying to tell me that I do know the way, it?s somewhere in my past just waiting to be found? I really don?t know?

Seventh. After the wall we were to come across an opening, which contained whatever was special and precious to us. My opening contained an amazingly bright light, I was in awe of it.
This represents our spirituality. I am in no doubt that this light contained my ?enlightenment?. I could feel it trying to escape from the light and come to me. This will DEFINITELY have to be explored far deeper, but only under controlled conditions.

Eighth. We were to see a hill in the distance and make out way slowly towards the top of it, when we got to the top we were to just stop, sit and take in the view. My view was classic postcard scenario, with land, water and an island in the middle. It was pretty and I liked it; but I couldn?t stay focused on it, my mind wanted to go elsewhere.
This is the representation of how we see our life at the moment. At first I didn?t understand, my life is far from picture-perfect at the moment. It was only later when I reflected on the image that I understood. I didn?t want to stay looking at it because it looked unreal somehow, plastic and fake. Which exactly how I see my life, everything I?ve believed for the past year or so has been fake, I?ve been leading myself down a path that others in my life weren?t following. This has left me feeling very fake, like everything that was my ?fairytale? is now just that, a fairytale that should be reserved for the books, as I will no longer be playing it out.


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for sharing this, Suz. Interesting stuff. I hope you can find some peace with it...


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I do already and I'm only half way through Reiki 1. I wanted to share partly for myself, to keep a diary of my journey. And partly for others, if they can find anything in this vast babble of words which might help them to find their path.

I just did my first self-healing and it felt good, nothing miraculous, just calm.


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, one can never underestimate the powers of 'calm'.

I have a vague memory of doing this exercise in one of my college classes. I found no peace in it because I was obsessed the whole time if I was doing it right 

Thankfully, I'm nowhere nearly as anxiety ridden as I was then...might be fun to try it again. Certainly couldn't hurt, right?


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Certainly not, you won't be opening and chakras at all. It can't be harmful.

Good luck lady : )


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

I wanna "open up***" my base chakra and "express" myself :mrgreen:

***


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm going to doodle on that image to show you how the rieiki power symbol works to spread the energy through the whole body.

But tomorrow, I'm tired now.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Day 2 - Reiki 1 (Sunday 29th April 2007)

Second Reiki class. Today I saw one of the most amazing things in my life, I actually ?saw? raw energy for the first time through Dousing sticks. I learned how do expand and how to draw in my aura, and read someone else?s aura by using the Dousing sticks, a completely unreal experience.

Performed a Reiki shower, two more attunements and two more meditations.

We learned the hand positions for healing others and then received my first Reiki. After this I gave Reiki for the first time. Giving Reiki was a very intense experience, at times my head burned, other times in felt very cold, also, my normally non-existent veins were popping right up in my skin. I also popped my ?client?s? ear, she can now hear in it after 2 weeks partial deafness, healing hands or what eh?! Hehe.

Straight after receiving Reiki a 3 day old bite on my ankle became incredibly swollen and itchy, I don?t know if this was a coincidence or if the energies were trying to expel the ?badness? from my body, it did make me think though.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Day 3 - Reiki 1 (Monday 30th April)

I must confess to falling asleep before I did my self-healing at night time yesterday, it wasn?t my fault, it was the pills... I received Reiki during the day though so hopefully that will have been enough.

It was a very emotional night and I had to talk about a lot of things which I really didn?t want to, I?ve been left very hurt and angry today, with too much emotion to deal with. Maybe I have to much energy trapped within me, I just don?t know.

Just did my self-healing for the night and hey presto; the bite has flared up again now, I think it must be related. I?d like it to go away though, my ankle is two


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I just opened all of my chakra's succesfully! Well only two were blocked but now they're all open. Let the energy flow...

I'm feeling more alive, still snowed down by DP; but it's becoming easier to go about my daily activities.

I've also had some incredibly vivid and scary nightmares recently, but this is me 'becoming worse before I become better'. Last night I had very vivid 'neutral' dreams, so I hope I'm past the worst. I could also wee for England, but that's for another day :roll:

Bring on the Pilates stretchband this is going to be messy, ho-hum.


----------

